# Question for all you back yard mechanics??



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Few months ago i picked up a new truck for a project. An 87' chevy 3/4 ton 4x4. The current motor is the 305 tbi. Seems to run very strong. But it smokes something aweful. It has 112k miles on it. Should I have this one looked at, maybe a valve job? Or should I just throw in a used 350 v8. Found one yesterday for a great price (400 bucks) has low miles 65k and is in perfect running condition. And would be coming from someone I know, And I know the guy ran his truck everyday before he got into an accident.

I was at one time thinking about putting in a brand new crate engine but Im thinking that for at least this year might be a little pricey and would rather save some coin to go towards other things on the truck.

What should I do?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Well the first problem is a Chevy:laughing: The smoking , if it is just when you start it could be bad seals or guides in the heads. All the time or when you back off of gas and hit it again rings, could have a broken one or two . 

If the 350 is as good as you say for 400 , put it in going to cost more that to fix. Just make sure you tranfer 
things or is the 350 a TBI too.

Was a mechanic for , well grew up doing it in my dads shop.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Randy Bush said:


> Well the first problem is a Chevy:laughing: The smoking , if it is just when you start it could be bad seals or guides in the heads. All the time or when you back off of gas and hit it again rings, could have a broken one or two .
> 
> If the 350 is as good as you say for 400 , put it in going to cost more that to fix. Just make sure you tranfer things or is the 350 a TBI too.


350 is a tbi also, should be an easy swap. i dont know if i will attept it myself or not. I may have my mechanic install for me depending on price? Ive done alot of things on trucks and cars but never put an engine in before, may be alittl e above and beyond my abilities. but on the other hand I do have a few buddies that could help and have alot more experience. Pretty sure i can get them to work for beer and pizza!:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Engine swaps are easy on the older trucks.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

The 87 tbi was not a great one......it was still kinda knew to gm.
The smoking if not all the time can be a sticking egr valve, easy to pull and clean with break parts cleaner
The injectors also had a habit of sticking open on mine (88) which would make it smoke and run like crap

If it smokes when starting its valve seals and/or guides

The ESC ditributor was crap on all of them

If it was me I would drop in a 350 , regular HEI, and a good 650 cfm Carb. (you can order an "offroad or irrigation" manifold for the center bolt heads thru several places). The last pickup we did this on ran stronger and got better mpg. Easy swap takes about a day on a pickup with basic metric tools and a good hoist

If your brave or have a good machine shop you can order a master rebuild kit from northern engine for a pre 86 350 for $370 with a comp cam and lifters

if a used engine do a compersion test before buying.....any cranking presure over 140 is ok so long as cylinders are withing 7 psi of eachother


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

My mechanic is checking out the 350 today, just got off the phone with the guy. i was wrong it is not a 87 tbi. Its a 86 carb. Even better. I think for the money its the best way to go. The new 350 was rebuilt 3 years ago. Hoping it all works out. Would love to be able to post some pics of me putting it in! I dont have an engine hoist but other then that I have every tool imaginable at our shop. My father was a mechanic for many years so hes gonna give me a hand. be a good father and son project anyways. Alot better then paying someone else to do the work.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Put the 350 in.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

mnjconstruction said:


> My mechanic is checking out the 350 today, just got off the phone with the guy. i was wrong it is not a 87 tbi. Its a 86 carb. Even better. I think for the money its the best way to go. The new 350 was rebuilt 3 years ago. Hoping it all works out. Would love to be able to post some pics of me putting it in! I dont have an engine hoist but other then that I have every tool imaginable at our shop. My father was a mechanic for many years so hes gonna give me a hand. be a good father and son project anyways. Alot better then paying someone else to do the work.


Been a long time since did a swap, but thinking you have to do some fuel supply changes. TBI electric pump , carb mechanical pump. Been done enough times so the information is out there.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Go with the 350.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

The body is really good on this one.Just needs paint. Frame has been sand blasted and coated. All new brake lines, new gas tank. 

Suspension being done in 2 weeks. All new leaf springs, shocks, both front and rear. Being lifted 6 inches.

The 350 is at my mechanics shop right now. He is going to check it out for me. Hopefully its a good one!

truck will have new duel exaust. New rims and tires (33")

Basically everything on this truck is going to be new. Alot done already. 

I need to decide on paint color. (maybe some help guys?)

Interior i probley wont get to this summer, probley wait for winter to come for that. I want to get some nice seats out of a newer yukon or something and ditch the old tore up bench.

I love these older trucks. Its been a long time since Ive had one. Been driving to new stuff lately. going to be a very fun (and expensive) project! But when I am all said and done, she's gonna be sweet!:clap:


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

This is the only bad spot on body. Other then a little surface rust on hood. Which will sand right off. I was surprised that the body was as good as it is. Won't have to much time in the body work!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

A friend of mine had the same truck, he yanked the 305 and dropped in a sb400, lifted it 4" and stuffed 35" BFG At's under it. With a good carb and a fresh 700R4 tranny he could get up to 20mpg and man that 400 had some nut. 

That bed is an easy fix if you can paint, you can buy that whole bedside fairly cheap and the only place it is welded is the back valance behind the gate going from side to side. The rest of the bed just bolts together. Used to be able to buy the whole bedside for $250, i do not know what they cost now but check LMC.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Beside is $349, http://www.lmctruck.com/features/cc/CCFSP.htm


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

SB400 where a real pain to rebuild. The cyl like to distort when being rebore even if a special plate was use in boring. When this happened they would suck oil past the rings. , walls where to thin on them.,but when you had a good one they ran great. Never thought much of the 700R4 tranny.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

So what do you guys think I should do for paint color?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Color now looks good...:thumbsup:

add some pinstripes and/or graphics & enjoy...:thumbup:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

The real question I would think is what colors suit your fancy? Are you planning on changing the color everywhere on the truck inside and out? Personally I like blues, really dislike red . Throw some color ideals out here to see what guys think of certain color then go from there. Just an ideal.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Hugger Orange.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I have no idea, I was thinking about a burnt orange color, black. Maybe ill do both might look good together in some type of 2tone blk/orange. Paint is a ways out anyways. just trying to get some ideas.

My goal is to have the truck all done by fall


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

My buddies truck was two tone white and red with red interior and i loved that color combo on that body style. He eventually painted the truck bright green which i thought looked like crap. The sb400 had been rebuilt prior to him owning it, he pulled it out of an older suburban and dropped it in when the 305 got tired. The 700R4 gave up shortly after and he had it rebuilt. The tranny guy guaranteed it for 400hp and it held up for many yrs of abuse with towing, 4 wheeling and many burnouts. In fact, the last i saw the truck the engine was smoking, body was rotted but the tranny was still strong in it.


----------

